# 50 LITRE DIRECT DRIVE compressor two out lets



## Lee7772 (Sep 6, 2020)

Just been given 50lt air compressor and a soundproof box there a gauge on the box one line running of this the compressor has two outlets can I run another line from the second outlet it has the gauge for what's in the tank thanks for you time


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap a few pix of what you have.
also make and model numbers please


----------

